# launchd: getty repeating too quickly on port /dev/fax, sleeping



## Chris Belwinds (Jul 30, 2005)

I keep receiving strange (error?) messages in Console.app on Mac OS X 10.4.2. I have no idea how long this has been going on, but yesterday I recognized it for the first time. 

launchd: getty repeating too quickly on port /dev/fax, sleeping

What exactly is that and what can I do about it? Since it probably consumes system resources I wish to get rid of it asap. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chris Belwinds (Jul 30, 2005)

I have found the cause: in system preferences the option "receive fax on this machine" was accidentally checked.


----------



## shfocus (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank you Chris... I had the same problem five years later. I feel like I just time travelled... lol!


----------

